# wifes bow string hits forearm after shot



## bribone (Jul 30, 2011)

me and my wife just got into shooting bow .I shot years ago but she never shot before. After she shoots the string hits her inner arm , does anyone have any suggestions for her.


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

Her draw length could be too long (holding her bow arm straight). Brace height can affect this too. If the draw length is too long, it forces her arm to be very straight and be in the way of the string. Does she have a string stop on her bow? It won't eliminate the string slapping but it does help.


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Have her draw length checked , possibly too long. Is her bow arm slightly bent? You might try having someone who works at your bow shop watch her shoot and give some pointers. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Draw to long and try to open her stance up a lil bit. Might help.


----------



## MyPiNkBoW (Jan 6, 2011)

Is she holding the bow tight? Have her loosen the grip on the bow and bend her arm some before she shoots and see if that helps. I know it dont feel good and maybe that will help some.


----------



## csunnysloan (Jul 13, 2011)

This happened to me. The draw length is set to long. I dropped even down 1/2 and now its perfect


----------



## ksp2089 (Feb 7, 2010)

Make sure her entire palm is not making contact with the grip on the bow. When she is holding it, her knuckles should be at about 45 degrees rather than straight up and down. This rotates the forearm out of the way.


----------



## FITAfanatic (Jun 29, 2009)

Watch the way she holds the bow. If she is holding the grip to deep in her hand that can twist your arm inward. Have her hold the grap a little bit farther out on the thumb muscle. Also, make sure she is locking her shoulder in and back and relaxing it. If your tense, your shoulder will come up and forward. But if its relaxed and locked back you will not only have a more solid anchor for your bow arm but you will also get more clearance for the string  and of course make sure her draw length is correct or whats comfortable. i dont reccomend a arm guard. try to correct the problem before guning to the guard that can cause you to shoot left because of the string deflecting off the guard.  hope i helped


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

An arm guard might help for now until you solve the problem. I rarely snap myself..only when I forget to pay attention to my grip and I'm gripping too hard..but I wear an arm guard all the time when I shoot. Because the time I don't is the time I'm going to regret it and that hurts!!


----------



## boosted98mitsu (Aug 11, 2010)

I had this same problem rechecked my draw length and found I was about a 1/2 inch off. Fixed that and then got a string stop, now the only time I have a problem is when shooting uphill if I don't take my time!


----------

